# Homemade sauerkraut



## Justabite (Sep 29, 2007)

Just wondering if any of you out there make your own kraut?  I just made a five gallon crock for the winter.  The way I make it is cut cabbage, pound it out and add salt to taste.  Put a weight on top of the juice and let ferment for 14 days in a warm spot.

Any other kraut makers out there that will share their recipe?


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 29, 2007)

I love sauerkraut!!!!!
I have not ever ventured into making my own though. What do you use for juice? do you add any other spices but salt?


----------



## Justabite (Sep 30, 2007)

Once the cabbage is pounded, it makes its own juice.  I don't add any other spices whatsoever, but a friend of mine likes to add a touch of caraway to hers.
You can also make sauerkraut in a jar too.


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2007)

A friend of mine makes delicious kraut. She works hers every day while it's fermenting...that is, she skims it off, then kneads it. I don't know if that's necessary, but it's the way she does it.
Then, once it's ready, she puts it up in jars and runs it through a boiling water bath.


----------



## elaine l (Sep 30, 2007)

I always thought that it had vinegar in it.  Interesting.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 30, 2007)

Justabite said:


> Just wondering if any of you out there make your own kraut? I just made a five gallon crock for the winter. The way I make it is cut cabbage, pound it out and add salt to taste. Put a weight on top of the juice and let ferment for 14 days in a warm spot.
> 
> Any other kraut makers out there that will share their recipe?


 

Hm, let's see cut the rcipe by 5, do not pund, let it ferment for 3 days. Done


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 1, 2007)

My grandmother made the best sauer kraut ever.  She made it in jars and we used to help her every summer.  I have tried twice and it just didn't come out, it tasted like kraut, but no crunch.  I would appreciate any suggestions you have. Thanks


----------



## keltin (Oct 1, 2007)

elaine l said:


> I always thought that it had vinegar in it. Interesting.


 
Me too! This is very interesting indeed.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, sauerkraut does have vinegar. 

But it gets there naturally.

The cabbage ferments - alcohol is the first product from yeasts and then another bacteria turns the alchohol into vinegar.

All of these organisms are natural and essentially ubiquitous, and we just don't know they are about until we see the results of their magic.


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 2, 2007)

auntdot said:


> Yep, sauerkraut does have vinegar.
> 
> But it gets there naturally.
> 
> ...


Well I learned something today. Thanks.


----------



## elaine l (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up Auntdot.


----------

